# Vademecum calciomercato



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Marzo 2014)

Questa guida ha lo scopo di chiarire a tutti i tifosi rossoneri le dinamiche che ruotano attorno agli aspetti finanziari del calciomercato. 
Molto spesso leggiamo sui giornali o sui siti internet dei “saldi” tipo: arriva Tizio pagato 10, vendo Caio a 20, quindi ho guadagnato 10. Così come la “compartecipazione”, definita semplicisticamente la metà di un calciatore. Ebbene, le cose non stanno così e in questo vademecum lo spiegherò passo dopo passo cercando di essere il più chiaro possibile in modo da far comprendere a tutti i motivi, spesso oscuri, che si celano dietro un acquisto o una cessione.

*Premessa*

Il bilancio di ogni società calcistica è formato da due “grandi” sezioni. Lo stato patrimoniale (S.P.), che fotografa la situazione finanziaria della società in determinato periodo e il conto economico, che rappresenta il risultato di ogni esercizio (bilancio). 
I cosiddetti deficit, sono proprio i risultati negativi di questi esercizi. Ogni acquisto, quindi, “impatta” in maniera diversa in queste due grandi spazi all’interno dei bilanci calcistici. Iniziamo, per comodità, dal Conto Economico (C.E.)


*Caro campione, quanto mi costi? (C.E.)*

Le società di calcio ragionano in maniera assai diversa da quanto leggiamo sui quotidiani sportivi. Questo perché il costo di un giocatore (che non dipende soltanto dal valore del cartellino) dev’essere imputato nel bilancio anno dopo anno. Ogni società, infatti, quando effettua un acquisto inserisce nel bilancio due costi principali: 

1) il valore del cartellino, che viene spalmato per gli anni di contratto. E’ il cosiddetto *ammortamento*. Quindi, logicamente, ai giocatori più costosi si cerca di fare contratti più lunghi in modo tale da far pesare di meno l’acquisto sul bilancio.
2) *l’ingaggio lordo*, che rappresenta un costo doppio per la società perché l’ingaggio netto va al giocatore e la parte lorda (circa il doppio) se ne va di tasse.

N.B. il valore del cartellino non sempre è quello notorio, in quanto tale cifra può aumentare in ragione di altri costi collaterali. Su tutti le *commissioni pagate agli agenti/intermediari* per l’operazione che vanno sempre sommate al costo del cartellino. Commissioni che, per contratto, possono essere imputate anche anno dopo anno per tutta la durata del contratto firmato dal giocatore. Robinho, ad esempio, è stato pagato al Manchester City 13,5M (bilancio 2010) ma il suo costo storico è pari a 19M +2M di incrementi per i successivi due anni. Circa 8M in più spesi in commissioni. 
Un altro esempio è Pogba, la cui commissione è ammontata a circa 4M (la Juve essendo quotata in borsa è tenuta a specificare anche queste spese, il Milan invece no ma se si legge tra le pieghe, come sopra, si scoprono lo stesso).

_Esempio pratico di acquisto: _
Se il Milan dovesse acquistare Adam Maher per una cifra pari a 9M di euro, offrendogli un ingaggio di 1M netto per 4 anni, il giocatore inciderebbe nel bilancio 2014 in questo modo:

1) *Quota ammortamento*: 9M / 4 anni di contratto = *2,25M*
2) *Ingaggio lordo* per metà anno solare: *1M*

*Totale = 3,25M --> questo è il reale costo di Maher sul primo bilancio del Milan. Per i successivi 3 anni il costo sarà di 2M lordi + 2,25M di ammortamento. Quindi 4,25M. *

N.B. in realtà il Milan ammortizza i giocatori in un modo leggermente diverso, dividendo per metà la quota ammortamento durante il primo e ultimo anno, e spalmando la restante parte per gli anni che si trovano in mezzo. Anche il Napoli usa un sistema di ammortamento diverso, ma per semplicità poniamo che tutte le squadre usino il medesimo sistema di ammortamento.

E’ importante sapere una cosa: i* rinnovi contrattuali *spesso nascondono logiche tese ad un *risparmio relativo all’ammortamento del cartellino*. Infatti, ogni volta che un giocatore rinnova il contratto, l’ammortamento residuo del cartellino viene spalmato sulla nuova scadenza contrattuale.

*Caro bidone, quanto mi fai guadagnare o perdere? (C.E.)*

Per le cessioni vale lo stesso discorso. Ogni volta che una società di calcio cede un giocatore, risparmia su due voci: 

1) *l’ammortamento residuo* del cartellino per gli anni di contratto rimanenti
2) *l’ingaggio lordo* per gli anni di contratto rimanenti

Matri è stato pagato 11M alla Juventus ed ha firmato un quadriennale da 5M lordi.
L’ammortamento nel bilancio 2013 sarà pari a 11 / 4 = 2,75M
L’ingaggio lordo nel bilancio 2013, metà anno solare, sarà pari a 2,5M lordi
*In totale nel bilancio 2013, Matri ci è costato circa 5M tra ammortamento+ingaggio.*

A questo punto entrano in gioco le famose *plusvalenze e minusvalenze*, che non sono nient’altro che la *differenza tra il prezzo di vendita e la residua parte di ammortamento*. Quindi, in realtà, per vedere se vi è o meno un guadagno non bisogna fare il confronto con il costo storico del cartellino, come fanno tutti i quotidiani, ma con il costo attuale (ammortamento residuo). Un esempio eclatante può essere la cessione recente di Ibrahimovic. Molti hanno sostenuto che il Milan, acquistandolo a 24 e vendendolo a 20 ci abbia perso. Ma non è così. Quando è stato venduto nel 2012, Ibrahimovic aveva un valore netto contabile pari a 12M. Quindi la cessione per 20M, ha generato una plusvalenza di 8M.

_Esempio pratico di cessione: _
Tornando al caso Matri, il giocatore nel 2014 avrà un valore netto contabile pari a 8-9M circa. Quindi per non generare minusvalenza, dovrà essere venduto ad una cifra non inferiore. Tuttavia, se per assurdo dovesse essere venduto a 6M, generando una minusvalenza di 3M circa, questa perdita sarebbe coperta dalla mancata corresponsione dell’ingaggio lordo pari a tutto il 2014 (per metà 2014 glielo ha pagato la Fiorentina). Quindi -3M+5M = +2M di risparmio solo per il 2014. A cui si aggiungono i 15M lordi risparmiati nei 3 anni successivi ('15, '16, '17). 
*Questo però non ve lo dirà nessun giornale o sito sportivo, che semplicisticamente vi andrà a propinare che il Milan ci ha rimesso solo dei soldi.*

_*Valore netto contabile della rosa al 31.12.13*_



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Calciatori Italiani_

Abate: 1.190.001 M (milioni)
Abbiati: 6.365 m (migliaia)
Amelia: 583.333 m
Balotelli: 18.277.778 M
Bonera: 122.501 m
Cristante: 140.899 m
De Sciglio: 1.841 m
El Shaarawy: 12.624.232 M
Matri: 9.625.000 M
Montolivo: -
Nocerino: 250.000 m
Pazzini: 6.500.000 M
Poli: 5.400.000 M
Saponara: 5.833.333
Valoti: -
Zaccardo: 2.142.857 M

_Calciatori stranieri_

Birsa: 2.541.667 M
Constant: 6.545.455 M
De Jong: 2.100.000 M
Emanuelson: 200.000 m
Kakà: -
Mexes: - 
Muntari: 267.857 m
Niang: 2.039.450 M
Robinho: 5.875.929 M
Gabriel: 777.778 m
Vergara: 2.012.500 M
Vilà Didac: -
Zapata: 6.509.000 M



*Prestito con obbligo di riscatto: novità!*

A partire dalla stagione 2014/2015, nella Serie A entra in vigore una nuova formula relativa all'acquisizione di un calciatore. La FIGC, infatti, ha previsto che *la cessione temporanea di un contratto possa includere l’obbligo di trasformare la cessione temporanea in definitiva* al verificarsi di particolari *condizioni sportive* (tot numero di partite giocate, di goals segnati, ecc).

Le linee guida prevedono che: 

a) sia già indicato il corrispettivo convenuto per il riscatto;
b) il contratto ceduto scada almeno nella stagione successiva a quella in cui va esercitato l’obbligo di riscatto (no a prestiti di giocatori in scadenza);
c) la società alla quale il calciatore venga ceduto garantisca un contratto che scada almeno nella stagione successiva a quella in cui va esercitato l’obbligo di riscatto.
d) l’obbligo di riscatto sia sottoscritto dal calciatore.

*Compartercipazione… questa sconosciuta. (C.E.)*

*(abrogata dal 1 luglio 2014. Norme transitorie: per le comproprietà da risolvere entro giugno 2014 non ci sarà bisogno dell'assenso del giocatore ma soltanto dell'accordo tra le due squadre. Le comproprietà si potranno rinnovare soltanto per un altro anno fino a giugno 2015. Prima di questa data si potranno risolvere anche fuori dal calciomercato. Se il giocatore rimane dove sta giocando non ci sarà bisogno del suo assenso, altrimenti se l'accordo prevede il suo trasferimento nell'altra squadra allora è necessario il suo assenso. Se invece si va in scadenza, quindi a giugno 2015, allora in ogni caso non è necessario il suo assenso.)*

Solitamente si ritiene che la compartecipazione sia un accordo in base al quale si acquista la metà di un giocatore, ma non è propriamente così. 
Questa tipologia contrattuale genera due situazioni distinte: 

1) *compartecipazione passiva*: da una parte abbiamo la società A che acquista l’intera proprietà del calciatore e la possibilità di schierarlo in campo o anche di cederlo a sua volta in prestito.
2) *compartecipazione attiva*: dall’altra parte abbiamo la società B che acquista la partecipazione pari al 50% della proprietà del cartellino in possesso dell’altra squadra. La squadra B, inoltre, avrà diritto di veto sulla cessione del calciatore da parte della squadra A ad una terza squadra. E, nel caso in cui dia l’assenso, avrà diritto ad ottenere il 50% del ricavato spettante alla società A.

_Esempio pratico: _
Se il Milan decidesse di cedere in comproprietà Niang ad una squadra italiana, poniamo il Genoa, quest’ultima dovrà prima pagare il cartellino per l’intero (es. 6M) e poi cederne la partecipazione al Milan. 

*Genoa: compartecipazione passiva e titolare della proprietà*, ha il diritto di schierare in campo Niang. Il costo che il Genoa dovrebbe mettere a bilancio sarebbe pari all’ammortamento di soli 3M (6M per l’intero cartellino – 3M di partecipazione ceduta al Milan). Se gli fa firmare un triennale, l’ammortamento per il primo anno è di solo 1M. A cui va aggiunto, come si diceva in precedenza, il costo dell’ingaggio che attualmente è di 1,6M lordi. Totale 2,6M a bilancio 2014.

*Milan: compartecipazione attiva e titolare della partecipazione*, ha il diritto di porre il veto alla cessione di Niang ad una terza squadra. Se invece da il consenso alla cessione, avrà diritto a percepire il 50% dell’intero prezzo pattuito tra il Genoa e la terza squadra. Tuttavia, la partecipazione non avrà alcun costo a bilancio! Infatti, pur pagando la partecipazione 3M, questo costo sarà momentaneamente congelato perché il giocatore non è formalmente di sua proprietà. 

*CONCLUSIONI*
Se quindi dopo un anno il Genoa cede Niang al Monaco per 20M, e al Milan sta bene, Genoa e Milan si spartiranno 10M a testa. Il Milan farà una plusvalenza di 7M (10M - 3M del costo della partecipazione che era congelata). Il Genoa farà una plusvalenza di 10M -2M residuo ammortamento = 8M. E risparmierà pure 3,2M di ingaggio lordo per i successivi due anni.

Se invece dopo un anno il Milan vuole riacquistare l’intera proprietà del giocatore, dovrà accordarsi con il Genoa e pagare una determinata cifra che, si badi bene, viene considerata per l’intero. Insomma, *è come se il Milan dovesse riacquistare da zero il giocatore*. Quindi a questo punto o il Genoa si accontenta di 10M, la stessa cifra che riceverebbe dandolo a 20M ad una terza squadra (somma da dividere col Milan) oppure dovrà andare alle buste. 
*Ma se il Milan riacquista Niang a 10M, il suo valore complessivo sarà per l‘appunto 10M e non 20M, come invece leggerete sui quotidiani o sui siti internet. La stessa cosa è capitata con Giovinco, riacquistato dalla Juventus per 11M e da molti quotidiani valutato complessivamente 22M!*

N.B. La compartecipazione *può essere rinnovata una sola volta*. Successivamente le squadre si dovranno accordare per una risoluzione consensuale della stessa in favore di una o dell’altra squadra. Se non trovano un accordo si andrà alle buste, e la società che offrirà di più si aggiudicherà la proprietà esclusiva del giocatore. Se entrambe offrono 0, il giocatore rimarrà nella società titolare della compartecipazione passiva (praticamente rimane dove stava giocando).

*L’incidenza delle “rate” nel bilancio (S.P.)*

Come detto in premessa, un acquisto non “impatta” soltanto nel conto economico che rappresenta il risultato di ogni esercizio. Il debito risultante dalla sua acquisizione, infatti, va registrato anche all’interno dello Stato Patrimoniale che rappresenta, in parole povere, un'istantanea della situazione finanziaria della società. Quindi se per Balotelli ho speso 20M, questi soldi nel conto economico verranno ammortizzati spalmandoli sugli anni di contratto (come abbiamo visto), mentre nello Stato Patrimoniale vanno registrati (come debito) per intero fino al loro completo soddisfo. *E qui entrano in gioco le famose rate. Tutte le società, quindi non solo il Milan, pagano i giocatori più costosi accordandosi con la società cedente per dividere la spesa in più rate.* Balotelli, ad esempio, è stato pagato al Manchester City 20M di euro divisibili in 5 rate annuali. Quindi 4M all’anno. E infatti, al 31.12.13 il debito registrato nello Stato Patrimoniale corrisponde a 16M (20M-4M, prima rata).
Tuttavia, può capitare che un giocatore che deve ancora essere finito di pagare dalla società A alla società B, venga ceduto ad una terza società C. A questo punto ci si domanda: che fine fa il debito contratto tra A e B? Beh, solitamente, se non ci sono vincoli contrattuali, il debito prosegue così com’era stato originariamente pattuito. Altrimenti, in caso contrario, la società B che ha venduto il giocatore alla società A, nel momento in cui quest’ultima vende lo stesso giocatore ad una società C, si fa saldare tutto il debito rimanente in un colpo solo dalla società A. 

Quindi nel caso di Balotelli, se il Milan dovesse cederlo all’Arsenal per 35M e si accorda per un pagamento di 5 anni, incasserebbe 7M all’anno. Ma di questi 7M, 4M vanno “girati” al Manchester City che deve ancora incassare il suo credito di 4M per 4 anni nei confronti del Milan. Altrimenti, nella peggiore delle ipotesi, nel momento in cui il giocatore viene ceduto all’Arsenal, il Milan dovrebbe subito pagare al Manchester City i rimanenti 16M di debito.

*Un interessante completamento/integrazione a questo topic*: http://www.milanworld.net/gestione-economica-e-finanziaria-dei-club-milan-incluso-vt19995.html


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Marzo 2014)

siamo gli unici tifosi ad aver imparato cosi tante nozioni di finanza , economia e contabilità che dovrebbe prendere la laurea in economica ad honorem


----------



## Hammer (30 Marzo 2014)

Bel post, complimenti a [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] !


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2014)

Complimenti, ottimo post. Molte cose le sapevo già, infatti sorrido spesso quando sento tifosi qui dentro o comunque fuori fare ragionamenti "banali".


----------



## 666psycho (31 Marzo 2014)

bel topic..molto chiaro!


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Marzo 2014)

Complimenti, sei una grande risorsa per questo forum


----------



## Sir Yussen (31 Marzo 2014)

Secondo me andrebbe messo come topic "Importante" nella sezione.. Bravissimo!


----------



## Frikez (31 Marzo 2014)

Best topic ever [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]


----------



## AndrasWave (31 Marzo 2014)

Ottimo! Le dinamiche finanziarie del calcio mercato sono molto più complicate di quanto sembrano. Queste delucidazioni fanno solo aumentare la consapevolezza della realtà al tifoso, cosa molto importante. Bravo!


----------



## beleno (31 Marzo 2014)

complimenti, ottimo lavoro! adesso ho uno strumento per valutare criticamente quanto vedo scritto su giornali/siti in termini di calciomercato


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Marzo 2014)

Ottimo topic.


----------



## prebozzio (31 Marzo 2014)

Complimenti, argomentazione chiara e precisa.

Premetto che sono un somaro sull'argomento... mi vengono spontanee delle domande.

Partiamo da un esempio: 
il Milan compra Cerci a 15 milioni e gli dà un contratto da tre anni a 4 milioni lordi

quota ammortamento: 15mln/3 anni --> 5mln annui
ingaggio lordo medio: 4mln
tot spesa annua media --> 9mln 

- Domanda 1:
Galliani e Cairo si sono accordati per un pagamento biennale dei 15 milioni di cartellino, quindi 7.5 milioni annui. Il Milan, quindi, avrà un esborso di quei 7.5mln e dei 4 di ingaggio lordo, 11.5 totali.
Questi soldi fisici da spostare concretamente dove si mettono nel bilancio e in che rapporto stanno con le cifre sopra?

- Domanda 2:
Cerci fa una stagione strepitosa, e a giugno 2015 ottiene un prolungamento di due anni con un ritocchino 6 milioni lordi. La scadenza diventa 2019.
La quota ammortamento dei 15 milioni di cartellino viene spalmata negli anni successivi ai tre inizialmente previsti dal primo contratto, o resta quella fissata?


----------



## Theochedeo (31 Marzo 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Complimenti, argomentazione chiara e precisa.
> 
> Premetto che sono un somaro sull'argomento... mi vengono spontanee delle domande.
> 
> ...



Per quanto riguarda la domanda 1 le modalità di pagamento non influiscono sul costo del giocatore pioché riguardano due sfere diverse: quella economica (che determina il costo del giocatore che rimane comunque di 9 milioni annui) e quella finanziaria (che determina il flusso di cassa, da dove il milan dovrà far uscire 7,5 milioni il primo anno e 7,5 il secondo, operazione molto vantaggiosa rispetto ad unico pagamento di 15 milioni).

Per quanto riguarda la domanda 2 quando viene prolungato il contratto si ricalcola l'ammortamento sul valore residuo del cartellino, cioè il valore ancora da ammortare, (quindi su 15-5=10 milioni in questo caso). La quota annuale di ammortamento diverrebbe quindi 10/4=2,5 milioni. il costo da sostenere per cerci sarebbe dunque di 2.5+6 di stipendio=8,5 milioni all'anno.

Spero di non aver sbagliato niente!

Cmq complimenti davvero a il Re dell'est per il topic!


----------



## O Animal (31 Marzo 2014)

Vademecum contabilmente ineccepibile, complimenti.

Non trovo però del tutto sbagliato il modo di ragionare dei "giornalai" quando dicono pagato 24 venduto 20 "perdita 4".

E' evidente che quei 4 non siano una perdita per il bilancio contabile ma, molto spesso, per chi mette i soldi sì. 

Se oggi io comprassi 10 mele a 4 euro e domani mattina le rivendessi a 3.50 euro nel mio portafogli domani sera avrei 50 centesimi in meno.
E' evidente che le mele hanno un giorno in più e magari hanno perso la freschezza del giorno prima, che se le avessi tenute avrei rischiato di non mangiarle tutte e 10 senza recuperare i 3.50 euro, che per un giorno mi hanno abbellito la casa, che ho evitato di consumare energia del frigorifero per mantenerle altre 15 giorni, ecc. ecc.
Ma in fin dei conti in 24 ore nel mio portafogli ho 50 centesimi in meno e i miei 3,50 euro non mi permetteranno più di comprare altre 10 mele come quelle del giorno prima...

Questo esempio sciocco è per spiegare che oltre all'ammortamento e agli ingaggi, argomento di revisione contabile senza se e senza ma, vi sono altre questioni altrettanto rilevanti riconducibili al costo/opportunità: prendere un giocatore piuttosto che un altro, tenere un giocatore in rosa piuttosto che cederlo a una concorrente, allungargli il contratto per spalmargli l'ingaggio ecc. ecc.

Se anziché prendere Matri avessimo preso Mertens avremmo risparmiato sia in termini di ammortamento, che di ingaggio e, cosa senza dubbio più importante, avremmo avuto un giocatore migliore in rosa con la possibilità di rivenderlo dopo un paio d'anni ad una cifra probabilmente superiore che ci avrebbe permesso di ottenere una "plusplusvalenza"...

Dicendo il "Milan ci ha rimesso solo dei soldi" da una auspicabile cessione di Matri lo trovo relativamente corretto da un punto di vista della serva, pur cosciente che contabilmente non sarebbe una perdita secca come riporterebbero i giornali. Il bilancio non valuta i costi/opportunità, non valuta i valori "reali" dei giocatori, cosa che invece i "presidenti" fanno quotidianamente lasciando i valori contabili ai loro ragionieri.

Diversi mesi fa avevamo avuto una "stimolante" discussione in merito per l'uso improprio del termine minusvalenza e sulla differenza dei principi contabili italiani rispetto a quelli internazionali nella valutazione dei calciatori. Se vuoi darti una letta la trovi in questa pagina e seguenti: Le 10 maggiori minusvalenze nella storia del calcio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Marzo 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Complimenti, argomentazione chiara e precisa.
> 
> Premetto che sono un somaro sull'argomento... mi vengono spontanee delle domande.
> 
> ...



In parole povere:

1) La mia analisi si riferisce esclusivamente alle voci presenti nel *Conto Economico*, che rappresenta la parte del bilancio relativa ai costi e ai guadagni e quindi ai risultati di ciascun esercizio. Da qui fuoriescono o meno i cosiddetti deficit (costi > guadagni).
I famosi pagamenti dilazionati a cui ti riferisci, invece, vengono imputati all'interno dello *Stato Patrimoniale*, che "fotografa" la situazione del patrimonio di una società in un determinato momento. E i principi di economia (ma prima ancora della logica) dicono che se ti presto 10€, avrò un credito di 10 e tu un debito di -10. Quindi nello Stato Patrimoniale, per il principio del dare e dell'avere, si raggiunge sempre la parità.
*Alla fine della fiera, quindi, ciò che a noi interessa non è tanto la dilazione del pagamento di un giocatore* (che si fa sempre, ad esempio gli ultimi soldi dal Real per Kakà li abbiamo avuti nel 2012, e i pagamenti sono iniziati nel 2009... quindi son durati 4 esercizi) *ma il costo complessivo e la sua ammortizzabilità anno per anno.*

Nell'esempio che fai, quindi, lascia perdere l'accordo per il pagamento biennale e concentrati solo su: 
- 15M, prezzo del cartellino di Cerci
- 3 anni di contratto a 4M lordi

Stando così le cose, in base a ciò che immagini, Cerci verrebbe ammortizzato e "peserebbe" sul bilancio per: *5M di cartellino + 4M lordi = 9M* all'anno fino al termine dei 3 anni di contratto. Per questo motivo, quindi, sulla base di quello che dico nel post principale, e anche valutando l'età del giocatore che a luglio fa 27 anni, converrebbe fargli firmare almeno un quadriennale in modo tale da spalmare i 15M di cartellino su 4 anni anziché 3.

2) Nel caso in cui Cerci rinnovi nel 2015 aumentando l'ingaggio a 6M lordi e prolungando la scadenza dal 2017 al 2019, l'ammortamento residuo del cartellino pari a 5M per il 2016 e 5M 2017 verrebbe spalmata fino al 2019, quindi 10M / 4 = 2,5M dal 2016 al 2019 + 6M lordi all'anno di ingaggio farebbero* 8,5M di costo fino alla scadenza. Con un risparmio di 500mila euro rispetto alla precedente situazione, piuttosto esiguo a causa del ritocco dell'ingaggio.*

[MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION], è vero quello che dici ma i presidenti al giorno d'oggi (soprattutto quelli delle società con meno soldi rispetto alle altre) non possono fare a meno di servirsi di ragionieri o comunque di persone che gli sappiano dire se un'operazione convenga o meno dal punto di vista economico. Quello che ad una società dovrebbe interessare sono i risultati delle operazioni all'interno dei bilanci e non all'interno dei quotidiani sportivi. Sul fatto che poi una operazione vada valutata, oltre che dal punto di vista economico, anche da quello sportivo e tecnico nulla quaestio  

Colgo l'occasione per ringraziare tutti per gli apprezzamenti in merito al post!


----------



## O Animal (31 Marzo 2014)

Secondo me quello che dovrebbe interessare maggiormente ad una società calcistica sono i risultati sportivi ed "economico/prospettici". 

Se prendo Matri e gli faccio un contratto di 4 anni fino ai 33 anni è evidente che mi sono crocefisso da solo indipendentemente dallo svenderlo dopo 1 anno o dal tenerlo finché morte non ci separi... Che poi svendendolo risparmi qualcosa rispetto al tenerlo è evidente ma il fallimento sportivo, economico, di immagine, di marketing, ecc. ecc. è molto rilevante, ben al di sopra del valore di bilancio o di giornale...

Il lasciare la gestione sportiva a ragionieri e geometri sappiamo bene a cosa porti...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Secondo me quello che dovrebbe interessare maggiormente ad una società calcistica sono i risultati sportivi ed "economico/prospettici".
> 
> Se prendo Matri e gli faccio un contratto di 4 anni fino ai 33 anni è evidente che mi sono crocefisso da solo indipendentemente dallo svenderlo dopo 1 anno o dal tenerlo finché morte non ci separi... Che poi svendendolo risparmi qualcosa rispetto al tenerlo è evidente ma il fallimento sportivo, economico, di immagine, di marketing, ecc. ecc. è molto rilevante, ben al di sopra del valore di bilancio o di giornale...
> 
> Il lasciare la gestione sportiva a ragionieri e geometri sappiamo bene a cosa porti...



Forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Condivido perfettamente il tuo punto di vista, i risultati sportivi *devono *essere al centro di tutto ma, inevitabilmente, bisogna fare in modo di coniugare i risultati sportivi con quelli economici. Per cui se per il PSG al centro devono esserci soltanto i risultati sportivi, per una società come il Milan, che non ha la stessa disponibilità economica, al centro di tutto oltre ai risultati sportivi devono esserci anche quelli economici. In sostanza, bisogna fare in modo di arrivare al successo in un altro modo, molto più complicato del precedente. Bisogna scegliere i giocatori non più aprendo i quotidiani sportivi o guardando le finali di CL, ma analizzando i dati e le statistiche dei campionati principali europei e sud americani. Bisogna avere una mole di informazioni tale da essere in grado di arrivare sempre prima rispetto ai concorrenti (a tal proposito, vi consiglio di vedere il film *"L'arte di vincere - Moneyball"*, tratto da una storia vera). Dobbiamo riuscire ad essere sempre un passo avanti. E' questa l'unica via di salvezza per l'attuale Milan. 

_Situazione tipo:_
Da una parte ci sono i ragionieri che razionalizzano e analizzano i costi. Dall'altra parte ci sono i DS o comunque *gente che lavora esclusivamente per te* (cosa ben diversa dai procuratori) che ti dicono: "guarda questo tipo qui: ha la miglior media di passaggi riusciti del campionato belga. Poi c'è quest'altro che ha la stessa media in olanda e quest'ultimo in brasile. Secondo me però il più bravo è in Olanda". A quel punto il ragioniere, che deve fidarsi ciecamente di chi gli da questi consigli, si attiva e valuta l'operazione dal punto di vista economico. A mio modo di vedere le cose dovrebbero andare così in una società come la nostra.


----------



## O Animal (31 Marzo 2014)

Stai parlando di applicare la sabermetrica al Calcio ad uno che da anni vorrebbe trovare l'Earnshaw Cook del Football...

Quest'anno per diletto sto bombardando questo forum con basiche "analisi statistiche" (Analisi statistiche per giocatore del Milan stagione 2013/2014), pagelline statistiche per molte partite (Pagelle Statistiche Fiorentina Milan) e in valutazione reale dei giocatori (Attaccanti di Serie A migliori di Balotelli) spesso basandomi su dati opta e una piccola formula da me creata...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Marzo 2014)

ehehehe... beh [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION], allora abbiamo qualcosa in comune  mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensano in società di tutto ciò. E se hanno qualcuno che lavora giorno e notte su queste cose (ma ne dubito).

P.S. le tue statistiche sono davvero interessantissime, complimenti.


----------



## O Animal (31 Marzo 2014)

Purtroppo credo che parlino solo dei temi del tuo vademecum di calciomercato... 

"Il DS è una figura superata"... Figuriamoci se ascolterebbero mai un Billy Beane...


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Purtroppo credo che parlino solo dei temi del tuo vademecum di calciomercato...
> 
> "Il DS è una figura superata"... Figuriamoci se ascolterebbero mai un Billy Beane...



Galliani ha negato di averlo detto, voi l' avevate sentito??


----------



## O Animal (31 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Galliani ha negato di averlo detto, voi l' avevate sentito??



Galliani vs Maldini... tu a chi credi?


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Galliani vs Maldini... tu a chi credi?



Sincero?? Dubito che Galliani l' abbia detto questa volta.. a meno di avere delle prove.

Sarebbe troppo stupido dai..


----------



## O Animal (31 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sincero?? Dubito che Galliani l' abbia detto questa volta.. a meno di avere delle prove.
> 
> Sarebbe troppo stupido dai..



Ah beh... se recuperiamo tutte le cose stupide dette e pensate da Galliani esauriamo lo spazio web del forum...

Chiuso Off-Topic


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ah beh... se recuperiamo tutte le cose stupide dette e pensate da Galliani esauriamo lo spazio web del forum...
> 
> Chiuso Off-Topic



ahahaha.

Voglio dire.. che dica castronerie quando si arrampica sui vetri, concordo, ma quelle son verità, anche se ridicole 

Questa del DS sarebbe una fesserie galattica, ogni squadra al mondo ce l' ha :=)


----------



## 666psycho (31 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sincero?? Dubito che Galliani l' abbia detto questa volta.. a meno di avere delle prove.
> 
> Sarebbe troppo stupido dai..



ma Galliani non é mica un genio..basta leggere la più parte delle sue dichiarazioni..."abbiamo fatto un punto al giorno" (cit)


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2014)

Inserito tra i topic in rilievo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Giugno 2014)

*Vademecum aggiornato con le norme transitorie sulla compartecipazione (abrogata) e la novità introdotta quest'anno: il prestito con obbligo di riscatto.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2014)

*Vademecum aggiornato con il valore netto contabile di tutta la rosa al 31.12.13 (all'interno del paragrafo "Caro bidone, quanto mi fai guadagnare o perdere?"). Questo dato è utile per calcolare le eventuali plusvalenze o minusvalenze a seguito di una cessione.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Giugno 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> siamo gli unici tifosi ad aver imparato cosi tante nozioni di finanza , economia e contabilità che dovrebbe prendere la laurea in economica ad honorem


Un po' come gli juventini che sono diventati esperti di giurisprudenza. Ad ognuno il suo


----------



## Ale (20 Giugno 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> siamo gli unici tifosi ad aver imparato cosi tante nozioni di finanza , economia e contabilità che dovrebbe prendere la laurea in economica ad honorem



per forza, il milan ha smesso di essere una squadra di calcio e adesso è un azienda che deve produrre almeno 0 per non rischiare di fallire


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Giugno 2014)

*Vademecum aggiornato con il paragrafo relativo all'incidenza delle rate nello Stato Patrimoniale.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Luglio 2014)

Inserito il link dell'altro topic in Bar Milan che si ricollega a questo discorso:



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Un interessante completamento/integrazione a questo topic*: http://www.milanworld.net/gestione-economica-e-finanziaria-dei-club-milan-incluso-vt19995.html


----------

